# Pokemon/Digimon/Etc. Vore Rp on Discord



## Snipernoah11 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello I'm a Mightyena, well in IRL I'm a human but my fursona is Mightyena. Anyway! I was wondering if anyone had discord and can RP on it with me. I'm looking mostly for Pokémon and Digimon RPers but I might but for other things. PM me if you are interested in me and my Mighty butt (terrible pun I know)

Likes: same-size , oral vore, Cock vore, Unbirth, implied digestion, unwilling prey, willing prey(more used to unwilling tho), Pokemon (obviously), Digimon, video game furries (star fox, Sly Cooper, etc), Endo, other things I don't care to mention cause I'm lazy

If it's not there I probably won't like it (I'm limited I know I'm sorriez but I am weird, like I played as Ingôl from Wakfu in a Vore RP....that was fun)


----------



## BuisnessKitty (Oct 18, 2017)

I’m interested


----------



## BuisnessKitty (Oct 18, 2017)

Msg me on discord, I’m pred for anal, cock, soft, and navel
Buisness_Kitty#8847


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Oct 18, 2017)

BuisnessKitty said:


> Msg me on discord, I’m pred for anal, cock, soft, and navel
> Buisness_Kitty#8847


Eh that's a problem cause I'm pred too


----------



## BuisnessKitty (Oct 18, 2017)

Well we can work something out


----------



## BuisnessKitty (Oct 18, 2017)

Just msg me


----------



## CB Nano (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey I would 100% be interested in being prey if you're still looking 

Add me on discord Nano ♤#2385
<3


----------

